# AF-S NIKKOR 35mm f/1.4G - good? bad?



## haring (Dec 13, 2010)

Does anybody have the Nikon 35mm 1.4?  I have found a few reviews but  considering that it is a relatively new lens, I don't find the reviews  particularly useful. I want to have somebody's opinion who really uses  it. ( I don't like reviews based on a sample copy which is tested in  studio conditions.)

 So is it worth buying it?  Sharp wide open? Is AF fast AND accurate? Is it useful?

 Thanks!


----------



## KmH (Dec 13, 2010)

Get one and evaluate it for your specific needs. If it measures up, keep it. If it doesn't, return it.


----------

